# Commodore PC



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2008)

Is this any good, or just very expensive brand merchandising?

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3476329/C ... oduct.html


----------



## nry (8 Feb 2008)

tis good but not entirely convinced it is worth Â£2700!  Our new servers are less than that for hardware and better spec'd though without the video cards...


----------

